

Game designers:  Do you avoid making gameplay changes after release? - amichail

This seems like a hard thing to do, since you always want to improve the gameplay.<p>Yet making any gameplay changes is likely to upset your users, as their previous scores would not be comparable to those with the new gameplay.
======
alnayyir
Rebalancing, ala StarCraft 2?

